# took half a day offf today



## l r harner (Jun 24, 2011)

after findig i ground a handle all wrong and messed it up bad 
the bad side is that i need ot remake a handle for one of the 4 steak knives to good side is i was out and relaxing watching dog jump off a dock 
with some greaat fam to be


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 24, 2011)

First of all we all know that you only work on Wednesday so try again! :razz:

Second, looks like fun with the family.


----------



## l r harner (Jun 24, 2011)

the firsty pic is kellys dad they rbreed and have many top jumpers in the past years 
the 2nd pic is kelly and her/soon my to kids (lower half of pic ) and her brothers 2 
3rd was as we took the boat across the lake to the other dock and kellys car (parking on the main side of the lake is **** )


----------



## Adagimp (Jun 26, 2011)

l r harner said:


> the firsty pic is kellys dad they rbreed and have many top jumpers in the past years
> the 2nd pic is kelly and her/soon my to kids (lower half of pic ) and her brothers 2
> 3rd was as we took the boat across the lake to the other dock and kellys car (parking on the main side of the lake is **** )


 
Great looking future fam Mr. Harner.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 26, 2011)

Man that looks like a great time.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jun 26, 2011)

hey butch...is the thing where they throw the ball and see how far th edogs jump out into the water.....i've seen that on tv before and those dogs catch some major airtime!,.....good pics by th eway.....ryan


----------



## rockbox (Jun 26, 2011)

Congrats! Great looking lady and family. It's amazing how my perspective on family size has changed in just a few decades. Four kids when I was growing up was small to normal. Now it seems like so many to me and I come from a family of 11 kids.


----------



## l r harner (Jun 26, 2011)

yep its alot of fun to sit there and watch both the good dogd and the well "not so good ones" that run right to the end of the dock and then just stop 
found out there is quite a few of these events around so it might be fun to look into to see if one is close to you 
they also have a high jump thats alot like the track event where they keep putting the bar up and see whos dogs can clear ir


----------

